# Best Polish & Wax/Sealant for red car?



## bogbloke (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm wondering if people can advise me on a combo of polish and LSP wax/sealant for a red Abarth 500?

I've never done a polishing stage as part of workflow but feel I should. I've always been but worried putting more marks on the paint work when polishing, is there a safe one that can be used?

Also heard Fusso Dark is good wax for red cars, anyone had experience of this?

I've always used FK1000p and really like it but I always feel that the final finish looks a little flat.

Any tips or combo suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Only one product to recommend 

You can buy it from ultimate finish with free delivery.

http://www.polishangel.co.uk/products/polishangel-carnaubaflockencreme-passion

You could also then look at the polish angel final polish.
http://www.polishangel.co.uk/products/polish-angel-final-master-polish-ii

So on a red car id recommend -

Polish angel final Master polish 
IPA Wipedown
Polish Angel Passion

Winner winner Chicken dinner


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

bogbloke said:


> I'm wondering if people can advise me on a combo of polish and LSP wax/sealant for a red Abarth 500?
> 
> I've never done a polishing stage as part of workflow but feel I should. I've always been but worried putting more marks on the paint work when polishing, is there a safe one that can be used?
> 
> ...


Hi I to have a red Abarth 500 only had it a short time, probably not for you however i just added a Gyeon MOHS coating and it looks real nice, I did some correction on it and I found the paint horrible to work on I think its stupidly soft - struggled to get a good level of correction - to be fair i think its more about my skill and using new polish and polisher.

I used scholl s17+ to start with, but to be honest found s40 better for me - gave a superb glossy finish to the red.

Just go careful you cant go to wrong tbh - I have also ordered some Fusso dark to use on other details I do - look forward to using it.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

For red?

Wax - Prima Amigo followed by Victoria Wax Concours red
Sealent - Prima Amigo followed by Gtechniq C2V3

Finish on a solid red Ford Ka with PA & C2V3 -



BUT there will be literally 100's of suggestions as we all have our faves :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

3M polishing pad glaze (dark) & Natty's Red:-


----------



## adamleerusse (Mar 16, 2013)

Chemical Guys EZ Creme glaze / sealant followed by Auto Finesse Illusion














EDIT: not sure why I bothered buying Tapatalk - attachment quality is awful.


DSCN0180 by russwuss, on Flickr

RSCN0188 by russwuss, on Flickr


----------



## mbnerd (Jan 6, 2014)

Zaino Z6 followed by 2 x Z2


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

There are many options for red but for me there can only be carnauba on red paint to add warmth and depth.

Good combinations are:
Dodo Lime Prime and Orange Crush

Dodo Lime Prime and Supernatural (more reflective)

Clearkote RMG and BMD Miura / Sirius

AF Rejuvenate and AF Illusion


----------

